# Problems posting and double posts



## shouldbeinbed (27 Dec 2015)

Seems to have reared its head again this morning.

Typing.from my android mobile. It won't acknowledge the post button first time pressed, greys out then reactivates with the edit box still there and live, without uploading the post/refreshing the screen to show the post & remove the edit box. Hit post again and it.doubles up.

Seems to be a bit random tho.


----------

